# Accidentally deleted /usr/ports/x11/kde3



## ebest97 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm a brand new FreeBSD user and I accidentally deleted /usr/ports/x11/kde3. Is it possible to recover the Makefile's, etc.?

Thanks,
Ethan B


----------



## gkontos (Jun 16, 2011)

You can always re extract the tree with:

[CMD=""]# portsnap fetch extract [/CMD]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2011)

Or, with much less overkill:

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports && portsnap extract x11/kde3[/cmd]


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Or, with much less overkill:
> 
> [cmd=]cd /usr/ports && portsnap extract x11/kde3[/cmd]



you don't even need to cd to /usr/ports/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2011)

I've seen it fail from somewhere else, don't remember where. The command seemed to work, but the port was not extracted.


----------

